# Crash di gentoo

## alkaid

chiedo aiuto per risolvere questo problema:

abbastanza spesso la schermata mi freeza ovvero si muove solo il mouse ma nulla è più cliccabile e si ferma pure l'orologio.

Fino ad ora mi è successo utilizzando korganizer, kghostview e knewsticker, gioco ad enemy territory senza problemi, ho già ricompilato il tutto con un bel emerge -e world (visto che non  mi serviva il pc per un paio di giorni   :Smile:   ) però il problema c'è ancora.

Ho un athlon xp 3200, 1 giga di ram kingstom, mobo abit nf7-s rev.2, scheda video nvidia fx5900xt

USE="X gtk2 alsa usb mozilla cups samba xinerama kde qt oss sdl xmms nas opengl videos java gphoto2 dvdr divx4linux"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -m3dnow -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

 cos'altro vi serve?

p.s. con l'occasione sono anche ben accetti consgli per ottimizzare il sistema 

grazie in anticipo.

----------

## Manuelixm

Hai overclockatto il sistema? Se sì prova a fare dei test di stabilità.

----------

## alkaid

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Hai overclockatto il sistema? Se sì prova a fare dei test di stabilità.

 

No, è liscio

----------

## Manuelixm

Le ram sono ok?Memtest da buoni risultati?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai una nvidia? Usi i driver nvidia-kernel?

----------

## alkaid

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Le ram sono ok?Memtest da buoni risultati?

 

Ho fatto andare le memtest per 24 ore senza darmi problemi

----------

## alkaid

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Hai una nvidia? Usi i driver nvidia-kernel?

 

Intendi la scheda video o il chipset della mobo? comunque sono entrambi nvidia (il chipset è il nforce2)

----------

## randomaze

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> Intendi la scheda video o il chipset della mobo? comunque sono entrambi nvidia (il chipset è il nforce2)

 

Suppongo intendesse i driver video che usi in X e nel kernel...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> Intendi la scheda video o il chipset della mobo? comunque sono entrambi nvidia (il chipset è il nforce2)

 

Prova a usare per un po' i driver free nv (non hanno supporto 3D) e vedi se succede ancora

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

forse è il "solito" problema di AGP? 

Prova a vedere questo post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=187747&highlight=nvidia

(la soluzione in poche parole sarebbe di abbassare l'agp)

----------

## alkaid

ho provato ad emergere nvidia-kernel 1.0.6629 al posto de nvidia-kernel 1.0.6111 e lo stesso per nvidia-glx, ma al reboot mi da un errore:

Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.6111, but this X module is version 1.0.6629.....

come faccio ad aggiornare tutto a 1.0.6629?

----------

## Manuelixm

Unmergi nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx, probabilmente è come se hai installato le 2 versioni.

----------

## alkaid

li avevo già unmersi prima di installare quelli nuovi

----------

## alkaid

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

scusa ma hai letto quello che ti ho scritto io prima?

----------

## alkaid

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> scusa ma hai letto quello che ti ho scritto io prima?

 

si si, ho letto, intanto stò provando i nuovi driver, se continuo ad aver problemi provo ad abbassare la velocità dell'agp, grazie   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> si si, ho letto, intanto stò provando i nuovi driver, se continuo ad aver problemi provo ad abbassare la velocità dell'agp, grazie  

 

E se hai ancora problemi ti consiglio di provare ad usare gli nv

----------

## alkaid

ok, grazie   :Wink: 

----------

## alkaid

mi si è appena rifreezato....  :Sad:   ma secondo voi potrebbe dipendere dalle flags troppo spinte?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> mi si è appena rifreezato....   ma secondo voi potrebbe dipendere dalle flags troppo spinte?

 

Si anche questo potrebbe essere ma come ti ho detto prova a vedere se non sono i driver nvidia

----------

## alkaid

 *Quote:*   

> Si anche questo potrebbe essere ma come ti ho detto prova a vedere se non sono i driver nvidia

 

ho installato nv e non si è più bloccato... mo che fò? mi tocca stare senza accelerazione?   :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> ho installato nv e non si è più bloccato... mo che fò? mi tocca stare senza accelerazione?  

 

Io ho lasciato cosi' tanto a me non serve. Nel tuo caso aspetta la prossima release dei driver

----------

## Manuelixm

anche io sono costretto ad usare nv, aspetterò, comunque anche a me non serve.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> anche io sono costretto ad usare nv, aspetterò, comunque anche a me non serve.

 

Allora se non serve non devi neanche aspettare. Il driver nv in 2D va una meraviglia

----------

## alkaid

spero non cantar vittoria troppo presto...   :Very Happy: 

ho messo il kernel 2.6.10rc3 nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629 e anche nvidia-glx-1.0.6629  

ho dato un bel ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge kdebase kdeaddons kdemultimedia kdeutils kdeartwork

stò usando il driver nvidia

e da ierisera non ho più avuto un blocco   :Very Happy: 

----------

## alkaid

non ho più aggiornato qui sul forum, ma il problema non è stato assolutamente risolto, continuo ad avere i crash usando nvidia come driver, no problem con nv... ci sono novità?    :Mad: 

----------

## lavish

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> non ho più aggiornato qui sul forum, ma il problema non è stato assolutamente risolto, continuo ad avere i crash usando nvidia come driver, no problem con nv... ci sono novità?   

 

hai provato ad abbassare la velocita' dell'agp (da bios) con i driver nvidia?

----------

## alkaid

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *alkaid wrote:*   non ho più aggiornato qui sul forum, ma il problema non è stato assolutamente risolto, continuo ad avere i crash usando nvidia come driver, no problem con nv... ci sono novità?    
> 
> hai provato ad abbassare la velocita' dell'agp (da bios) con i driver nvidia?

 

ho impostato ora a 4x... sperem...

----------

## emix

Che kernel usi? (sorgenti e versione)

----------

## alkaid

allora a 4x si freeza lo stesso  :Crying or Very sad: 

 *emix wrote:*   

> Che kernel usi? (sorgenti e versione)

 

bash-2.05b$ uname -a

Linux tux 2.6.10-rc3 #1 SMP Sat Dec 11 15:50:17 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

.

----------

## emix

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> Linux tux 2.6.10-rc3

 

Come mai usi una RC? Prova con un kernel "stabile".

----------

## alkaid

cosa mi consigli?

2.6.x o 2.4.x?

----------

## emix

I 2.6 ovviamente  :Smile: 

Prova i development-sources, che sono i vanilla del ramo 2.6.

----------

## alkaid

ma pensi che sia questo il problema? a dirla tutta non sono nemmeno sicuro al 100% di avere una config pefetta del kernel   :Crying or Very sad:   ...i dubbi mi assillano, devo anche dirti che ho già provato diversi kernel, sempre gentoo-dev-sources con le patch    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## emix

Seguo abbastanza frequentemente lo sviluppo del kernel e nei changelog compaiono abbastanza spesso patch che riguardano agpgart.

Ovviamente non ti posso assicurare che dipenda da questo, ma sicuramente usare RC non aiuta  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## alkaid

ok, messo nuovo kernel:

bash-2.05b$ uname -a

Linux tux 2.6.10 #1 SMP Fri Jan 28 15:39:37 CET 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

bash-2.05b$

vediamo che succede   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## alkaid

niente da fare, mi si è appena ri freezato, ho scoperto che lo fa anche da root, intanto rimetto il driver nv... se qualcuno ha altre idee   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## knefas

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge kdebase kdeaddons kdemultimedia kdeutils kdeartwork

 

(tra parentesi ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ... e' deprecato da un bel po,  /etc/portage/package.keywords lo sostituisce. man portage per ulteriori info  :Smile:  )

----------

## alkaid

credo di poter dire con un buon margine di sicurezza di aver risolto il problema   :Very Happy: 

quello che ho fatto è stato aggiornare kde alla versione 3.3.91 (beta1) e da 4 giorni non si sono più verificati crash con i driver nvidia

aspetto ancora un pochino prima di mettere il tag risolto e tengo incrociate le dita 

 :Wink: 

----------

